# Epek Penetration



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What penetration does the epek have? I wouldn't hesitate to punch them through a deer, but what about an elk? 1.7" is a large cut, and I don't see that penetrating as well...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

They have killed at least three buffalo with them, if they can get enough penetration to take down a buffalo in less than 50 yards, I am not worried about it for elk. 8)


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

tuffluckdriller said:


> What penetration does the epek have? I wouldn't hesitate to punch them through a deer, but what about an elk? 1.7" is a large cut, and I don't see that penetrating as well...


The size of the cut won't be your limiting factor as far as penetration goes. 1.7" of thin blades designed to cut has negligible friction. That's why blades cut! One of the reasons I finally decided to buy these blades was because of the penetration I knew it would have.

I bought and shot my first pack of Epek broadheads on Wednesday. The Epek heads penetrated so well that I wanted to see how a spitfire mechanical compared to it. Not only did the spitfire head not open, but it only stuck out the backside of the target 4 inches. The epek head stuck out 27 inches!

Too give you an idea of the penetration take a look at this photo. These are two foam targets mated together, one arrow has a field tip and one has an Epek broadhead. I will let you draw your own conclusions about penetration. :lol: (Note: I was an Epek skeptic until a few days ago and was not planning on buying them. I do not believe the Epek head has reached it's full potential yet but it is still better than any other broadhead available IMO. The fact that I didn't have to waste time sighting in broadheads was worth more than $40)


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The difference in penetration is largly due to the oversize of the epek head diameter. If you put a field tip on that is as oversized in diameter as the epek is, you'd get very similar penetration. The chisle point could be giving some help, but you don't get the shaft drag thru the target with the epek as you do with the field tip. Interesting results though.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Meen-

I am interested in your EPEK field test. Did you have the EPEK in practice mode? If so, what type of penetration would you get in hunting mode with the blades expanded? I am not knocking your conclusions, I am just curious. I too am hunting with EPEKs this year.

Hawkeye


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

> The difference in penetration is largly due to the oversize of the epek head diameter. If you put a field tip on that is as oversized in diameter as the epek is, you'd get very similar penetration. The chisle point could be giving some help, but you don't get the shaft drag thru the target with the epek as you do with the field tip. Interesting results though.


That's exactly right and exactly why I like the Epek head. Most broadheads have heads that are smaller in diameter than the arrow shaft. This means you are losing energy the hole way along the arrow shaft. The Epek head clears the way.



> Meen-
> 
> I am interested in your EPEK field test. Did you have the EPEK in practice mode? If so, what type of penetration would you get in hunting mode with the blades expanded? I am not knocking your conclusions, I am just curious. I too am hunting with EPEKs this year.
> 
> Hawkeye


The short answer would be: I expect the penetration of the expanded head to be very similar to the practice mode due to the fact that the friction created by the blades is neglible.

A full length (rather lengthy) unbiased review of the Epek head was sent in a PM including results during the hunt. If anyone else wishes to read this info I will PM.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd be interested to see this info. Send it my way too please.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

MEEN-

Please pm me a copy of your review. I am very interested.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

MEEN,

I'd love to see your review as well. Thanks.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

now, i'v never been a mechanical shooter but, if i did it would be a grim reaper. iv shot alot of broadheads out their and i prefer the striker, by g5 they are sooo sharp! you can literaly shave with them, my buddy shot a big ol' bull with'em this year and got a complete pass trough and the arrow stuck into the tree behind it. from my bow they fly awsome!! but like most fixedblades they hit just a little lower than my fieldtips. i think they are worth every penny and never have i seen more penatration from another broadhead than the striker.


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

MEEN said:


> PM sent


I'm interested in the field test results. PM sent.


----------

